# TOMORROW SAT!4PM EST Classical Music Video Chat -- Violin Historian Lecture



## living_stradivarius (Jul 12, 2006)

Violin Historian Cheniston K. Roland has a LOT (as in 12,000+) of recordings (LPs even) to share, plenty of stories to tell, and techniques you might find useful. He's played on 8 Strads, 2 Guarneri, knew Menuhin, Oistrakh, and the Beatles. We'll be having weekly meetings... times will be posted. This Saturday he will be lecturing at 4PM EASTERN Time (which is 9PM GMT 0).
Other guest lecturers are soon to come!

www.cmgchat.co.nr

You can see and hear multiple visitors at once, which means it's possible to put on a joint performance (hopefully the delay would be minimal).
Join us if you can; you may also use the room to share your own music live with other visitors!


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

(Forgive me if you've seen at another forum what I'm about to post here, but I think it's worth repeating.)

I'll add a supporting voice for this interactive audio/visual chat site.

I joined in with some of the early 'test runs' very recently (where Cheniston talked learnedly and with good humour about a variety of matters related to the violin, its history and some of its legendary past masters). The experience was engaging, informative and entertaining.

You can speak directly to others during the discussion if you have a microphone, or simply type your questions and/or responses without speaking. Those with webcams can see themselves and others; and you can play music samples from your computer so others can hear your selections.

All in all, a worthwhile venture for all those who can make the time to be there. Don't forget to register for a login when you arrive (so much friendlier than appearing on screen as 'anonymous123456'), and expect at least a couple of hours of fine talk in good company.

FK


----------



## living_stradivarius (Jul 12, 2006)

Correction for those in the US.
The official start time is 5PM EST. It is still 9PM GMT 0. I just found out that the US doesn't change its clocks 'til midnight (the UK already has).
Do arrive early though, since you will want to familiarize yourselves with the format.

(Hi Kuhlau ).


----------



## living_stradivarius (Jul 12, 2006)

Tonight's lecture will be a presentation and review of rare recordings
-- early violin recordings of Bach & Paganini including the 1906 recordings
of the Paganini cadenza.
Cheniston will also play a the Premier of the Stravinsky Violin Concerto from his collection.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

TRIVIA CHALLENGE

There is an error in the title of the thread. (It doesn't involve syntax or punctuation.)

Plaudits, kudos, and a tip of my "Phillies/World Champions" cap to the first person who can spot it!

(Hint: Americans might have an advantage re: spotting it!)


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Would it be, perhaps, that the 'S' in 'EST' stands for 'summer', and that it should just be 'ET', as the clocks will be changing stateside as they have already here in the UK?

FK


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Kuhlau said:


> Would it be, perhaps, that the 'S' in 'EST' stands for 'summer', and that it should just be 'ET', as the clocks will be changing stateside as they have already here in the UK?


To use a golfing metaphor that would definitely be understood by our Sr. Moderator *Krummhorn* ... you're on the dance-floor, but you haven't quite gotten to the music yet.

You're _clearly_ on the right track.


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh alright, I'll butt in. EST isn't EST until 2:00 a.m. Sunday morning when clocks "fall back" an hour. Till then, it's still EDT (Eastern Daylight Time).


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Ah! Of course. 

FK


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Moldyoldie said:


> Oh alright, I'll butt in. E...T [in America] isn't EST until 2:00 a.m. Sunday morning when clocks "fall back" an hour. Till then, it's still EDT (Eastern Daylight Time). [bracketed alterations mine]


Yeah! That's it! A common mistake (it's occasionally made at my workplace, a couple of cubicles away from me) is to refer to Eastern Time as "Eastern Standard Time" during periods when one is actually talking about Eastern Daylight (Savings) Time. Yup, it's something of a pedantic distinction, but (to me) an interesting one, nonetheless. Let's hear it for *Moldyoldie*!!

Apologies for the slight detour in the thread. As someone who has read a Boris Schwartz book on violinists, and has also coursed through the offerings of Henry Roth (including owning an autographed copy of his "sequel effort" _Great Violinists in Performance_), I hope that the upcoming program proves a success.

Where's *oisfetz* when you need him?


----------



## living_stradivarius (Jul 12, 2006)

Session starts in 4 minutes. Come join us! www.cmgchat.co.nr


----------

